# Indian lake covered bridge



## ohiobassr (Apr 13, 2012)

anything going on with the white bass there yet


----------



## MarysvilleAngler (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello ive been on lake a a bunch this year havent seen or caught any so far think all these cold front have the fishing season messed up.I have been doing pretty good on the crappie and few saugeye.I have heard good reports on the smallmouth tho up in the reserve.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm only 10 mins from there.I've hit it 4 times so far this spring yielding 1 saugeye,1 decent largemouth,and 3 baby largemouths. I checked yesterday after the inch of rain we got saturday and the river is up a tad bit and slightly stained. No surfacing or any signs of life. We need a good flood and a warm spell to get them going. They are pulling them out of the main lake,but not sure where and how.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I was just up there and it doesn't look good. Water's too clear and low. We really need that big rainstorm to get the river boiling!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I spent a couple hrs there today. I caught over 50 white bass but the largest was only 11". Dink city and no surfacing. I did pull out a 13" largemouth and a 6" saugeye!!!! That inch of rain we got a couple nights ago brought the river up a foot and perfectly stained. The next 2 days of cold isn't going to help.Hopefully we get some major rain in tomorrow's forecast for a nice flood and middle of the week/next weekend should be good!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Still dink city. Threw back 40+ in the 90 mins that I fished after work and kept 11 because most were badly injured by swallowing my roostertail.I got so bored with the dinks that I threw my nearly patented covered bridge double 1/16 oz jigs/grubs with a larger hook.I hoped for some doubles but no dice today.

I did manage a nice 15" saugeye. Seems like all the itty bitty dinks hit first,then the bigger dinks took over.That's the way they were last year. The 2 largest were females but still small at 12". Should be better in a couple more days.


----------



## ry6985 (May 8, 2011)

Hey Saugmon where is the covered bridge on Indian??


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

ry6985 said:


> Hey Saugmon where is the covered bridge on Indian??


Behind Bud's marina. It's the river that leads to moundwood launch.According to gps,the bridge is 1 mile straight east of the launch.

Fished there a short spell this evening until the rain. Water's up a foot after last nights 1/3" of rain.Muddy,but still pulled out a ton of dinks. We managed 13 in the 12"-13" range til the rain. Only 1 female and she was on the small side.

It's pouring out now,so hard telling what it'll to do the river conditions tomorrow. We did see half a dozen cars parked along there.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

It flooded out big-time!River's up 2'-3' so not too bad there but way too much current and debris. I spent 15 mins there and all I caught was 1 rock..It probably won't be any good til friday.I'll try to check it out tomorrow evening.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

The river has calmed down and is fishable.Dink city again. An hr of fishing this evening and 25 dink wb and 1 dink channelcat. Lots of surfacing.


----------



## ry6985 (May 8, 2011)

Sweet I think I'm gonna give it a try tonight


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I checked it out at noon and only 5 dinks in a half hr. No surfacing and carp starting to boil. I'm still catching females full of eggs trolling the main lake,just not much worthy fishing in the river.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Ive never really tried targeting white bass. whats the main method/lure used to catch em? Is it like crappie and use a slip bobber minnow combo?


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Well tom,when they spawn,they hit just about anything.Small cranks,jigs with twisters,minnow under bobber,and spinners. 1/8-1/16 oz roostertails work very well.


----------



## Vikefan (Apr 8, 2012)

Rooster tails!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I've been waiting for 3 weeks to hit the right day and this evening was on fire at the covered bridge. 15 vehicles there when I left. Spent 90 mins there,got our butts soaked from a cold rain storm and kept 33 whitebass,and all were females. Nothing over 16". My yellow roostertail litterly got all tore up and lost 1 barb. Only 2 casts without a hit.Most casts I had 4-5 hits before I nailed them.I threw away a ton of them. I'm thinking about taking a half day off tomorrow and finish them!!! My fiance was watching and she's never seen anything like it. She went with us sunday for a half hour and caught her 1st white bass..


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

We got there at noon and fished an hr or so and only dinks.Even the few females we caught were dinks. Moved several spots and still dinks. Lots of cars up there.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I spent 20 mins there after picking up my daughter from around long island. 3 dinks was it! 2 kids said they pulled out over 60 last night with lots of females.


----------

